# What's the best skill to have for shtf #1



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have a clue. But if I guessed I'm going to go with Re loader or gunsmith


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Scammer.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

“Keep your mouth shut” - a true skill for some :vs_laugh:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

IMHO,The best skill is to have many skills that will keep you and your loved ones safe.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Great question and one I've asked myself time and again!

I've narrowed it down to three in my book. Actually 1, 1A, 1AA.

Doctor (with surgical skills), Mechanic (preferably also a fabricator) and Farmer (crops & livestock).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would consider staying alive a skill.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Critical Thinking : Ability to shift thru confusing information, half truths and figure out what to do next . The reason I keep hitting back on the fake , racist BS that gets posted on here most of the time - I am trying to open up some peoples eyes and get them to engage that brain in Critical Thinking. Most are too far gone but I am after the folks that read and do not necessarily post. 

You cannot buy Critical Thinking . Cannot necessarily learn it from a book or even a class room. Most systems (public school, military, police, Fire Dept. ) you are not taught to ask questions as to why you do the things you do not get taught to think on your own just do what you are told and do it the way you were taught to do it/ follow procedure / follow the book. Arrive on a fire scene you do at least a 3 sided size up/ survey , establish water supply -- great it works 97 % of the time you follow the hard learned lessons of thousands of firefighters before you . Same setting up a perimeter defense or an over watch position in the Army that training will get you through most situations but not all unless you can take a bunch of non-sense and make sense of it. 





But it is not enough for the other 3% of situations.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would first say the first skill to get would be a preparedness mindset. Start thinking of likely events that can happen and what you would do with current resources. What resources would you want to have? Mental preparation and rehearsal so it's easier to start acting when the time comes.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

It's obvious. The #1 shtf skill is making perfect feather sticks.

Raise the limits.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshiners/vintners and them who grows medicinal herbs will rule that kingdom. Also them who knows how to turn mesquite trees into toilet paper perhaps.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure about which is #1 but I would say;
Construction skills 
Advanced medical 
Farming/animal husbandry


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Critical Thinking : Ability to shift thru confusing information, half truths and figure out what to do next . .......... But it is not enough for the other 3% of situations.


This is THE single most important attribute that survivors of "events" have.

Those who make the wrong decisions, . . . usually don't survive that first and fateful decision.

Most of us will never have been in a seriously similar situation, . . . so predicting "what comes next" is crucial.

Study the facts you have, . . . be prepared to change your mind, . . . but also remember that usually, that "first hunch" is the correct one, . . . 97% of the time, . . . (or thereabouts).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I was going to pick farming & animal husbandry but upon further thought, I think it will be people skills. For both short & long term survival, it will be easier if not alone. It will be easier if the folks around you are all on the same team and not someone to fear... or fight. If you can build a community & keep it functional, then IMO you are way ahead of the game. Joint security and the sharing of the labor is how mankind has survived & thrived throughout history... especially when times are bad. Humans aren't loners by nature.

If one plans for a group, then you don't individually need all these essential skills listed here. A few of my neighbors, living on my rural dead end lane are medical professionals... a dentist & 2 nurses. My best friend from church, who is the only local that knows I prep is also a dentist, and we have planned for his family to join me on the farmstead. We also have a couple of farmers/ranchers with one of them being a close friend and also in the dirt business will all sorts of heavy equipment.

My thousands of lbs of stores and other preps are intended to be a tool used to build the group. Hopefully my management skills, learned from being an officer in the Air Force and from owning/managing a business of 20+ employees for most of my life, will be sufficient to keep us together.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Fire making.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Flexibility. The ability to adapt, change and overcome.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I thought there were a lot of great suggestions in this thread. Like many preppers, I've also thought about what I should focus on learning, because we can't study everything we really need to. And I'll never be a surgeon or a great mechanic, no matter how much I try.

Aside from what I need to know for myself and my family, I've come to the conclusion that the best skills are ones that will give you the maximum ability to barter with or "pay" specialists for what you need, but could never learn yourself. This is the way rich people think, and they have a point. (Rich people, however, will do badly during SHTF because they rely on money.)

If I had a manual process that could manufacture toilet paper out of paper scraps, I'd be a rich man during SHTF. I could "buy" paper scraps for next to nothing, and create a product *everyone *would "pay" a lot for. It could be a family industry, and I wouldn't have to make distant house calls.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Critical Thinking : Ability to shift thru confusing information, half truths and figure out what to do next . The reason I keep hitting back on the fake , racist BS that gets posted on here most of the time - I am trying to open up some peoples eyes and get them to engage that brain in Critical Thinking. Most are too far gone but I am after the folks that read and do not necessarily post.
> 
> You cannot buy Critical Thinking . Cannot necessarily learn it from a book or even a class room. Most systems (public school, military, police, Fire Dept. ) you are not taught to ask questions as to why you do the things you do not get taught to think on your own just do what you are told and do it the way you were taught to do it/ follow procedure / follow the book. Arrive on a fire scene you do at least a 3 sided size up/ survey , establish water supply -- great it works 97 % of the time you follow the hard learned lessons of thousands of firefighters before you . Same setting up a perimeter defense or an over watch position in the Army that training will get you through most situations but not all unless you can take a bunch of non-sense and make sense of it.
> 
> But it is not enough for the other 3% of situations.


When it comes to politics and the reality of our nation, you are very delusional and have no clue. Critical thinking? Lol, not you as that requires using logic.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Just in case someone reads this and thinks this is a real thread:

First things first - you will need purified water, fire, food and sanitation. Without those items you are screwed.

Your greatest asset will be to have a clear and level head. Don't panic. If you think "Woe is me" then woe will be unto you. Our attitude and how we react to adversity will be what preserves us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> I
> If I had a manual process that could manufacture toilet paper out of paper scraps, I'd be a rich man during SHTF. I could "buy" paper scraps for next to nothing, and create a product *everyone *would "pay" a lot for. It could be a family industry, and I wouldn't have to make distant house calls.


Paper is easy to make, especially from used paper.

Best to use is old newsprint and avoid coated papers.

Don't bother bleaching it, your ass is color blind.

I could set up and start producing it in a day.

You yourself already have everything you need to do it, just like most people do..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The ability to do the thing no other creature in the animal kingdom has ever done, and likely what ensconced us upon the pillar of dominant species.

Make fire.
In any condition.
In any environment.

When the BICs run out of fuel, and the matches are all ash, can you bring life to that tiny spark, and keep your family alive another day?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, as a sharpener and polisher, I'd say learning how to fix, sharpen and maintain edged tools.

If you live long enough, you'll run out of ammunition, be that ignited by primers or flint. You'll need hoes for food, surgical instruments for injuries and tools like adz for making planks and other housing materials.

I just did a project on a knife with two bevels. One was designed by the principles of R.J. Knives and his work on tips with "low drag." The belly of the knife was given a kirinaga edge, good for wet vegetables and rougher twine. Sounds like a simple project, but it took me four days.

Think of all the other common chores we do assuming "anyone can do that."


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I think Community is key. Take my situation for instance, I have been a trauma/ICU/ER nurse (seen and done it all) for almost 20 years. I reload, I garden but when faced with anything more difficult than changing a tire or the oil on a vehicle, I'm stumped. I think it's imperative to have a broad spectrum of skill sets in your plans for SHTF. Community is key for survival and ultimately, rebuilding.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I would say Charisma. If you are charismatic and attract all the soldiers, farmers, doctors, scientists, nurses, engineers, architects, carpenters, plumbers, welders ect your chances of making a better world drastically increase.

So to be more precise I think a charismatic leader with a background in military operations would be the best skill set to have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it comes down to 1 skill you are done. I would think most of us are a collection on life long skills and experience.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, right, charismatic.

You mean a slick talking politician that is what you described, a useless POS with a glib tongue.

Post SHTF if that was tried on me, .303 solution in < 0.1 seconds.

I expect that type of an answer from a left winged free loader.

Just what we would need, another O'thigger or a Negan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, right, charismatic.
> 
> You mean a slick talking politician that is what you described, a useless POS with a glib tongue.
> 
> ...


And that's exactly why they keep getting re-elected.

But ya gotta give them one thing. They have a fantastic survival set up. A number of bunkers scattered across the country. Oh yeah, they are the only one's allowed in. Everyone else is on their own.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And that's exactly why they keep getting re-elected.
> 
> But ya gotta give them one thing. They have a fantastic survival set up. A number of bunkers scattered across the country. Oh yeah, they are the only one's allowed in. Everyone else is on their own.


NO your wrong! Their families are also allowed in now.

That changed about 16 years ago after the 911 attack.

The politico's complained about their families were as much a part of the "continuity of government".

So, there was a CMR? created justifying the inclusion of immediate family in the load out of the bunkers.

They then constructed more of them to handle the increase, there are plenty now for them.

The family members were given instructions and prepped to receive incoming text on their cell phones of where to go.

They were also given ID passes to get by security to enter, none were given advanced info on bunker location to maintain security..

High level family members posses a device similar to a pager to alert them bypassing civilian communication systems.

They are the first to be notified and at the earliest possible time, then they can avoid road traffic of fleeing people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> NO your wrong! Their families are also allowed in now.
> 
> That changed about 16 years ago after the 911 attack.
> 
> ...


Oh, well, that makes it ok then. And we sure don't want them to get tied up in traffic.

They would probably let @Ragnarok in too if he asked politely.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Paper is easy to make, especially from used paper.
> 
> Best to use is old newsprint and avoid coated papers.
> 
> ...


I'm researching it and thinking of ways to improvise, but it seems like it's not so easy to do by hand, without any powered equipment.

If you want to work out a process with me, feel free to start with your ideas, then I'll respond with mine.

Maybe we can create a thread about it, and get other members involved. Then we can try the process, and work out the kinks.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, right, charismatic.
> 
> You mean a slick talking politician that is what you described, a useless POS with a glib tongue.
> 
> ...


I actually said a charismatic leader with military background.. nothing about politics.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I actually said a charismatic leader with military background.. nothing about politics.


True, I understood that, but those types end up being an assless political hack,

with the opinion they are better than everyone else and feel they are needed to lead.

I will stay with and prefer my background experience post SHTF.

Only those with productive skills would be welcome, no carpetbaggers.

Look what those types have led us to over the years.

LBJ was a leader and a combat veteran in the pacific theater of WW2, out of Australia in the early days.

look how much damage he did, the great society as an example.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> True, I understood that, but those types end up being an assless political hack,
> 
> with the opinion they are better than everyone else and feel they are needed to lead.
> 
> ...


What about Dwight D Eisenhower? James Monroe? Reagan? George Washington.

This country was build by charismatic leaders. There are brilliant leaders and inept ones.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Great thread. "Charismatic Leader" is a great answer. I am really enjoying reading the pro's and con's. Both have a lot of merit. Both David Koresh and John F. Kennedy were "charismatic leaders" Hitler and Churchill were both "charismatic" so it is an interesting answer. I prefer the George S. Patton types myself but there is no doubt that "charisma" could get some folks a LONG way post SHTF. I would just like to think that I have been around the block enough times to spot the thick BS when I see/hear it. 

As for me? I sure hope that it is a skill that I got because I am not picking up a whole lot of new ones these days. I am banking on having a level head, being steadfast, remaining calm under pressure, having a network in place and being as prepared as I can to get me through. If I have to learn how to be a machinist at this late stage in the game... I am screwed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The ability to build a time machine and go back and prep


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> The ability to build a time machine and go back and prep


Then why not just go back and stay there? Or go far enough ahead in time when things have gotten back to normal?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Then why not just go back and stay there? Or go far enough ahead in time when things have gotten back to normal?


I knew you were going to make that post.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I knew you were going to make that post.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I knew you were going to make that post.


'Cuz I knew you wanted me to.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Redwood Country said:


> Great thread. "Charismatic Leader" is a great answer. I am really enjoying reading the pro's and con's. Both have a lot of merit. Both David Koresh and John F. Kennedy were "charismatic leaders" Hitler and Churchill were both "charismatic" so it is an interesting answer. I prefer the George S. Patton types myself but there is no doubt that "charisma" could get some folks a LONG way post SHTF. I would just like to think that I have been around the block enough times to spot the thick BS when I see/hear it.
> 
> As for me? I sure hope that it is a skill that I got because I am not picking up a whole lot of new ones these days. I am banking on having a level head, being steadfast, remaining calm under pressure, having a network in place and being as prepared as I can to get me through. If I have to learn how to be a machinist at this late stage in the game... I am screwed.


General Patton would be cracking skulls and slapping snow flakes.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The ultimate resource is people. The larger the pool, the better.

The ultimate skill, therefore, is leadership. Leadership can be taught, learned and studied. There is no such thing as a "natural" leader, it is a skill that is learned, like carpentry.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The ultimate resource is people. The larger the pool, the better.
> 
> The ultimate skill, therefore, is leadership. Leadership can be taught, learned and studied. There is no such thing as a "natural" leader, it is a skill that is learned, like carpentry.


Smokin' some of that NW Hoochie again, huh?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The ultimate resource is people. The larger the pool, the better.
> 
> The ultimate skill, therefore, is leadership. Leadership can be taught, learned and studied. There is no such thing as a "natural" leader, it is a skill that is learned, like carpentry.


I guess you adhere to the Marie-Antoinette "Qu'ils mangent de la brioche" school of management

anyway... more people do not equal better when you have a diminishing amount of OTHER resources... if more people ='ed better NY city will be a paradise come SHTF 
------------------------------------
Qu'ils mangent de la brioche translates loosely to "let them eat cake"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The ultimate resource is people. The larger the pool, the better.
> 
> The ultimate skill, therefore, is leadership. Leadership can be taught, learned and studied. There is no such thing as a "natural" leader, it is a skill that is learned, like carpentry.


I have to offer an opinion about leadership being the most important resource. I think if you take a hard look, you will find that followership/obedience to orders is a better resource. The willingness to follow orders despite danger and to sacrifice ones independence for the greater good and his fellow man is a much harder and better ability. Ask any Leader in the Army, Navy, or Marine Corps....It is easy to give the order to stand up and move forward.. or to fix bayonets and prepare for battle it is hard to be the one that obeys..

Being a military guy and from Maine this always hit me hard... I think that FIX BAYONETS would be the scariest of all commands


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The ultimate resource is people. The larger the pool, the better.
> 
> The ultimate skill, therefore, is leadership. Leadership can be taught, learned and studied. There is no such thing as a "natural" leader, it is a skill that is learned, like carpentry.


I agree that people are the ultimate resource. I also agree that leadership can be a very important asset. I do however think from my experience in the military and otherwise, that "natural leadership" does exist. I can think of one Staff Sergeant that I served with in the Army Reserves in Iraq form 2003-04 that was very much a natural leader that people listened to and gravitated to. Classes and teaching skills improves a person's ability to lead, but can not make a real leader out of someone that can not lead.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's like saying being 6-11 makes you a great NBA star.

It helps, but it doesn't get it done, and it doesn't even begin to take the place of skill.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

One shot, one kill


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Critical Thinking : Ability to shift thru confusing information, half truths and figure out what to do next . The reason I keep hitting back on the fake , racist BS that gets posted on here most of the time - I am trying to open up some peoples eyes and get them to engage that brain in Critical Thinking. Most are too far gone but I am after the folks that read and do not necessarily post.
> 
> You cannot buy Critical Thinking . Cannot necessarily learn it from a book or even a class room. Most systems (public school, military, police, Fire Dept. ) you are not taught to ask questions as to why you do the things you do not get taught to think on your own just do what you are told and do it the way you were taught to do it/ follow procedure / follow the book. Arrive on a fire scene you do at least a 3 sided size up/ survey , establish water supply -- great it works 97 % of the time you follow the hard learned lessons of thousands of firefighters before you . Same setting up a perimeter defense or an over watch position in the Army that training will get you through most situations but not all unless you can take a bunch of non-sense and make sense of it.
> 
> But it is not enough for the other 3% of situations.





dwight55 said:


> This is THE single most important attribute that survivors of "events" have.
> 
> Those who make the wrong decisions, . . . usually don't survive that first and fateful decision.
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna have to go with a variation of the above. Decision Making .....As Some have stated Critical thinking is a valuable skill. I would go further and saying that finely honing the decision making ability to rapidly choose the best course while minimizing the amount of time required to conduct all the critical thinking.

"More is lost by indecision than wrong decision. Indecision is the thief of opportunity. It will steal you blind." Marcus-Tullius-Cicero


----------



## Dunedain (Mar 24, 2018)

Adaptability, focus, planning skills, and a level head. Most of us here, probably have much of the needed equipment, supplies, and even certain skill sets, but they will be useless if we don't have a level head that allows us to adapt, focus, and plan.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Whiskey making. You'll never lack for friends, helpers, trade items, and good will.


----------

